# Gaming Rumors



## McMurphy (Feb 19, 2006)

It seems like every great video game has rumors attached to it that quickly become wide spread regardless if they are true or not.

For example, I remember a particularly famous one in regards to Super Mario Brothers on the original Nintendo. For the players that remember conquering the game, you will recall that the Princess requests of you to try another adventure when a player finally saves her instead of Toad(s). It was rumored that if a player went ahead and dedicated enough time to beat the game 20 times in a row, the Princess will simply thank you instead of sending you off on another errand. As testiment to my lack of friends as a child, I actually did just that, and---surprise, surprise---it wasn't true.

Anyway, what other famous gaming rumors do people remember or are hearing at the moment?


----------



## Thunderchild (Feb 19, 2006)

One of my Favorite rumours was when the X box first came out that Rare(makers of golden eye, perfect Dark and banjo kazzoie) where actully going to jump ship and swith to microsoft. As it turned out the rumour stuck around for so long when Rare finally got sold to MS there was a whole chorus of peaople syaing I told you so


----------



## Kaylo Mizuri (Feb 23, 2006)

There was rumours for naked Lara cheats on tomb raider don't know if they were true or not. Also there was a rumour that on the N64 version of Resi Evil 1 there were ninjas in the guard house instead of Zombies. Wierd.


----------



## Presea (Feb 23, 2006)

The biggest one I can think of was how to resurrect Aerith in FFVII.. there were so many wide-spread theories on it, yet none of them were true at all. Oh, and about Square making a remake of it on PS2. It was all over the net. That has to be one of the biggest hoaxes I've known.


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 24, 2006)

Kaylo Mizuri said:
			
		

> There was rumours for naked Lara cheats on tomb raider don't know if they were true or not



*I have a friend who told me this rumour, he said it was fact and that he had done this, he said it was something to do with laras mansion before the actual game begins, I cant remember which one of the tomb raiders this was because it is not the type of game I play.*


----------



## cornelius (Feb 24, 2006)

there's a patch for that, but it might cause damage to the game

a friend of mine has it , I've never shown interest in tomb raider besides for
1) : a demo with killerbaboons and a very load shotgun
2) the one with the mansion ( shooring the butler, who's immortal, locking him up in hte freezer and such, and trying to get the quad inside the mansion)
3) the movie

rumours: Diablo III


----------

